# Cambridge, Brooks Vintage Blue



## butchf18a (Apr 16, 2012)

Cambridge Fountain Pen, Brooks Vintage Blue blank


----------



## gbpens (Apr 16, 2012)

Great looking pen and a nice choice on the kit.


----------



## ghostrider (Apr 16, 2012)

That looks hot with the contrasting gold and Black Ti. Combining it with the vintage Blue really sets it off.


----------

